# AGS 305 Day Milk Test



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay, so this will go in the somewhat bragging category (sorry!) BUT my new buckling's Mom, Ironwood SJ Pecan 2*D 2*M, just took 4th on 2009 AGS Top Ten for Milk, Butterfat, and Protein!!!

I'm super stoked now to take Stachie to LA and shows  His full brother just took first in the first ring and second in his second ring  Woohoo!


How did all your does do in the Milk Test? Did yours rock it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats...... that is terrific.... :leap: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## jbruner7 (Sep 13, 2008)

I know how you must feel. I am so happy for you and yahooing with you lol... I too will enter my goats some day in milk tests and in shows and I will brag too if mine do as good as yours did. Congratulations and I pray more and more goodness comes your way!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! You definately have bragging rights!!

I would LOVE to have my girls on milk test but because I have just one doe in milk it's a bit impractical now.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

We are looking at doing it next year. We really want to breed for the show as well as the milk pail.


----------

